# Pausing Dashes results in Doordash ending the Dash



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

On three occasions the other night Doordash ended my Dash 1-10 minutes after I paused it, even though I had at least 25 minutes of pause time left.

The harassment by DD is getting worse and worse. They despise cherry-picking and multi-apping and the tactics they're using to combat them are getting more and more draconian...

Constant timeouts, being signed out (even while I'm in the middle of a delivery), ending Dashes, crashing my phone, etc.

That's right, on several occasions when I've declined shitty add-ons DD has retaliated by signing me out of the app while I'm in the middle of a delivery.

Also, often times after I pause a Dash DD will send an offer anyway and retaliate if I decline it. Apparently the Doordash app now treats PAUSE as a suggestion rather than a command.

If their tactics are legal, the law needs to be changed to make them illegal. If they're illegal, the govt needs to prosecute them.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> On three occasions the other night Doordash ended my Dash 5-10 minutes after pausing my Dash even though I had the at least 25 minutes of pause time left.
> 
> The harassment by DD is getting worse and worse. They despise cherry-picking and multi-apping and the tactics they're using are getting more and more draconian...
> 
> ...


Yep. It sucks.

I hear that top dashers can immediately log in after being logged off.

Three times in one night? And you were able to log back in?

Are you a Top Dasher?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep. It sucks.
> 
> I hear that top dashers can immediately log in after being logged off.
> 
> ...


A Top Dasher? With my acceptance rate? LOL.

Two times I was able to log back in but one time I had to wait a little bit.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> A Top Dasher? With my acceptance rate? LOL.
> 
> Two times I was able to log back in but one time I had to wait a little bit.


Ok. So you know the trick.


----------



## biznizbodniz (Nov 3, 2020)

I left DD because they promised me $100 for 4 deliveries in a certain amount of time and I did 5. They declined to pay me because a dog ran the wrong way across the yard. So I threw all their crap on the sidewalk for homeless ppl to get and never looked back.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> On three occasions the other night Doordash ended my Dash 1-10 minutes after I paused it, even though I had at least 25 minutes of pause time left.
> 
> The harassment by DD is getting worse and worse. They despise cherry-picking and multi-apping and the tactics they're using to combat them are getting more and more draconian...
> 
> ...


Door dash is simply garbage. No point in doing rides for them without cherry picking. If they turn me offline because I rejected a request, no problem. I'll just do GrubHub. My policy for DoorDash is that I _ONLY_ cherry pick unless I'm just looking to put some miles on my motorcycle and don't care where I'm going.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I get paused or kicked off at least 20 times a day. Often times they wont even tell you, the app is still open and after a couple hours you realize you were offline the whole time.

In reaction to any pause or interruption for any reason, I auto decline the next 5 offers without even looking at them, and immediately take the next offer from another app regardless of what it is. 

This company will have to go under or get acquired to learn anything. They've been losing money since day one and still can't figure out why.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Door dash is simply garbage. No point in doing rides for them without cherry picking. If they turn me offline because I rejected a request, no problem. I'll just do GrubHub. My policy for DoorDash is that I _ONLY_ cherry pick unless I'm just looking to put some miles on my motorcycle and don't care where I'm going.


That won't even work, 

Sitting on your bike in a drive thru line is no fun at all.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That won't even work,
> 
> Sitting on your bike in a drive thru line is no fun at all.


Depends on the weather. During the summer at night I generally don't mind the drive throughs on my motorcycle, and if it is moving too slow I actually have an escape route unlike with my car. I usually turn the engine off, get off the bike and stand around, then push it as needed until I get to the window.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Often times they wont even tell you, the app is still open and after a couple hours you realize you were offline the whole time.


Isn't that nice.

It's yet another truly oppressive tactic Doordash copied from UberEats.

It does nothing whatsoever to improve customer service. It's a mean-spirited tactic that's designed to take money out of a driver's pocket. 

Kicking drivers offline is bad enough. Kicking them offline and hiding the fact they're offline in order to waste their time is downright evil.

The govt needs to crackdown on these bastards.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Door dash is simply garbage. No point in doing rides for them without cherry picking. If they turn me offline because I rejected a request, no problem. I'll just do GrubHub. My policy for DoorDash is that I _ONLY_ cherry pick unless I'm just looking to put some miles on my motorcycle and don't care where I'm going.


After reading and hearing that Grubhub was better than the others I recently signed up with them, and so far with very few exceptions their offers have been garbage.

It's probably because I've only worked off block.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> This company will have to go under or get acquired to learn anything. They've been losing money since day one and still can't figure out why.


Just like Uber, Lyft, and the other gig companies, Doordash's plan is to bob, weave, and slip govt labor regulations until the day their robocars are ready for prime time. At that point any talk of labor regulations would be academic.

Let's hope their plans backfire.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> After reading and hearing that Grubhub was better than the others I recently signed up with them, and so far with very few exceptions their offers have been garbage.
> 
> It's probably because I've only worked off block.


A lot of the Grubhub offers aren't great but its way easier to go online and offline and a lot easier to cherry pick offers and I'd say the average GrubHub offer I get is like $8 compared to the usual $2-5 DoorDash offers. I get a lot of $20+ GrubHub offers. Grubhub never gets passive aggressive when you decline offers.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

DD ends my dashes constantly. It also constantly logs me out of the app. I have to make several attempts to sign back in, password is correct. When it's not doing that there's exception errors popping up locking up the app.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> DD ends my dashes constantly. It also constantly logs me out of the app. I have to make several attempts to sign back in, password is correct. When it's not doing that there's exception errors popping up locking up the app.


The more the crashes occur the more convinced I am that Doordash deliberately sends bad code as "punishment" and as a "deterrent" to discourage cherrypicking.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> It also constantly logs me out of the app.


On more than one occasion I've been logged out while I'm on my way to the customer's house. It's punishment for declining a crappy add-on offer.

I can usually tell when I'm about to get logged out. The app starts flashing, changing colors, going black, going white, doing somersaults, spins, and then boom, the sign-on screens pops up.


----------

